# Mango weekend action



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

What do mangoes have planned this weekend? The forecast is smiling on Saturday and Sunday morning sessions:

Tonight and Friday 
Southerly wind of 15 to 20 knots easing to 10 knots tonight and becoming
variable during the morning, then seabreezes of around 15 knots developing during the afternoon. Waves mostly half a metre, locally reaching 1 metre at first this evening.

Saturday 
Variable winds to 10 knots tending south to southeasterly during the day and reaching 15 to 20 knots in the afternoon. Waves around half a metre rising to around 1 metre in the afternoon.

Sunday 
Southerly wind of 10 to 15 knots, locally reaching 20 knots in the afternoon. Waves mostly around half a metre.

At the risk of duplicating our past few quiet trips....I'm keen to give Ricketts another chance. But open to suggestion


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Squids....I'm having a crack at Western PPB tommorrow on way to my folks for a flying visit. Out of action for the rest of the weekend, but relying on the big Mango dance, paddle'n'fillet action to show me what I missed out on.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

The only time I can't do is Sat arvo. Was keen to do another night fish Sat (moon chart says its hot between 2pm and 2am) but 20knots in the dark?? that sounds like fun

Would anyone consider Friday night as well?


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Saturday morning looks good to me. I'm prepared to give Ricketts one more chance.

Philip, I happy to try a night session when the conditions suit. BTW what moon chart are you using.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I was in Turvilles the other day and chatting to roger. We were lamenting the poor result shared on the weekend - I suggested it may have been the new moon and we looked up a chart - one of those small yellow books fishing shops have on the front counter (they have the orange/ red one for tides) -

last weekend - new moon, poor fishing

from wednesday/ thursday/ friday this week is very good, saturday is still very good

I have a similar function on the gps - just checked it out - it's calling it as an average day.

Must admit I've never been a moon fisher, but I'm open


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be in the Philippines all weekend dammit, so I'm out for the next week :-/


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

In the phillipines 5thNov - yeah geez goddamnit...the philipines what a bugger hey 8) 
G'day squidder, it will be a last minute Yay/Nay from me.I;ll keep an eye on where you guys decide to go and if i can i will. And sunday nite is off for me as well Jason...another time.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

It's interesting about the influence of the moon on fishing, I haven't paid much attention to it in the past, but the few times I have I reckon I've done BETTER during a new moon :roll: Except for gummies, when the full moon is the best moon to fish.

Squidette and I will aim to launch at 5:30 at BYC on Saturday morning, I'm keen for Sunday morning too if it looks like it will be worth it.

Grant, will Hoit senior be joining us? I bet he's keen to exact revenge on the beast that spooled him last time :twisted:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

5:30 it is


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Kevin and Kevin Junior will be out off Rickett's also tomorrow morn. we will stay in close and chase squid, gars and trevella. Probably launch around 7am as junior not keen on a real early start. Be out from the surf club too. Hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder said:


> Grant, will Hoit senior be joining us? I bet he's keen to exact revenge on the beast that spooled him last time :twisted:


Yep, Hoit senior & I will be launching at around 6am.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

I go on too many of these trips Smurf and they're always work related. With the exception of two trips, I'm always constantly reminded of how good we have it here and long to be back as soon as I'm gone. It doesn't help that I always seem to be going to developing countries :-/

But yeah - believe me, I'd rather be fishing the bay.


----------

